# Best Humic concentrate that is water soluble.



## GVcubs (Oct 16, 2019)

I live in the high desert on Colorado / Utah border. I am looking for a good humic blend that I can bulk mix in a large poly tote and spray around my three acre property to help the clay soil fertility. Any and all recommendations appreciated!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Simple Lawn Solutions - Root Hume seems to be a good product for spraying. I started using it this year with a hose end sprayer. Amazon now carries it in a 2.5 gallon container at around $90, which seems to be a good deal. However, a few of the particles are on the larger side, which have the potential of clogging sprayers. I think the Next products have finer particles, so they might be a better option, but I haven't used them. On the outside chance Harrell's would sell to a residential customer (assuming you have a rep in your area), they have some good products with humic acid used on GC's.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

I don't know it it's the best, but...

https://www.kelp4less.com/?s=humic+acid&post_type=product


----------

